
Court OKs FCC Decision That One ISP Counts as a Competitive Marketplace - wallace_f
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180830/12033340545/court-rules-fine-if-fcc-wants-to-deem-just-one-available-isp-as-competition.shtml
======
ddingus
Clearly, the courts are deferring this mess to the court of politics.

Poor representative government, representing the public interest poorly is a
civic matter, not a legal one.

At some point, all of us need to think hatd about basic priorities, and then
vote, do politicking, run for office, do business accordingly, or this is by
implied consent, OK.

Frankly, there is no way this is OK, meaningful competition.

One could argue, satellite Internet, the various major efforts to connect are
threats to telecoms. Agreed, but failure to encourage competition in each of
those spaces is not market chouce or efficiency rewards for innovation either.

Doing just that is a competition between the means, OTA, wire, fiber, etc...
the end game being a few entities controlling and pricing the resource.

In this scenario, people can expect the least per dollar, rather than the most
per dollar where competition is robust.

